# Master built electric smoker



## Kent Clark (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello everyone, I’m new to the group and smoking meats in general and was wondering if there was something I could to do to allow more chips to be burned so I don’t have to add chips every 30 minutes? There’s got to be a better way. Thanks much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2018)

There is a much better way.
https://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp
The tray will burn for 10-12 hours with continuous smoke.
Al


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 2, 2018)

Once you get your tray (the best thing to ever happen to your smoker btw), check out this resource. The 2nd best thing to ever happen to your smoker. It'll change your whole experience and opinion of the MES.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps.127770/


----------



## normanaj (Dec 2, 2018)

A good quality dual probe thermometer is a must have also.Thermopro and Inkbird are site sponsors and are worth looking into.


----------



## Kent Clark (Dec 2, 2018)

Great suggestions! Thanks !


----------



## kevin hogan (Dec 3, 2018)

Kent Clark said:


> Hello everyone, I’m new to the group and smoking meats in general and was wondering if there was something I could to do to allow more chips to be burned so I don’t have to add chips every 30 minutes? There’s got to be a better way. Thanks much.


Kent...before you use pellets in the A-Maze-N tray, stick them in the microwave for several minutes to dry them each time. They burn MUCH better.


----------



## Kent Clark (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks Kevin. Before installing the mailbox mod do I need to remove anything like the chip tray ?


----------



## kevin hogan (Dec 3, 2018)

Kent Clark said:


> Thanks Kevin. Before installing the mailbox mod do I need to remove anything like the chip tray ?


Kent,
I’ve not used the mailbox but soon will. I’d suggest you ask the group in general.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 4, 2018)

You can remove it entirely or just the upper portion. I've done it both ways with mine. Currently I have the "lower" portion of the hardware installed so that I can wrap it in foil for easier cleanup.


----------

